# New Feature: Two way video transfer



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

Either the ability to transfer files back to the Tivo (even if limited to the original files themselves). Right now I'm looking at purchasing another piece of hardware to stream video from my computer to my television via network (other than using my camcorder).


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

If you're TiVo is connected to your home network you can...
1) Go to the bottom of the "Now Playing" List
2) Above your "Recently Deleted" Folder you should see your "Network Name"....Select that.
3) On that screen you will be able to transfer any TiVo file that you already dowloaded to your computer. 
**Note: you must you must have enough extra space in you TiVo & must have the "Tivo Server" running on your computer (part of the TiVo Desktop Program you downloaded)
*I don't believe this feature is available with Direct TV Tivos.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, Series2 TiVos have long supported transferring video from the TiVo to a PC, and from the PC to a TiVo - and it doesn't have to be video that originated from the TiVo, as long as it is in the correct MPEG-2 format. The coming TiVo Desktop Plus 2.4 will automate transcoding some formats too.


----------

